# Construccion de un robot sumo



## soschorni (Dic 5, 2008)

Amigos del foro, quisiera ayuda para la realizacion de un robot sumo. Por que por internet o por el mismo buscador de esta pagina no encuentro lo que deceo (o son muy simples, como un transistor npn y un fototransistor o esta bueno el robot pero no pasan el diagrama   ). 
Gracias desde ya


----------



## Gradmaster (Dic 5, 2008)

Bien para empezar, no es complicado pero lleva varios bloques, es un robot mas complejo que el seguidor de lineas, porque ademas del transistor y el fototransistor necesitas un sensor que te diga la hubicacion del contrincante, y tal vez un poco de programacion, no se si sabes programar microcontroladores, esto te facilitara mucho las cosas.

Primero necesitas plantear que necesita el robot, por ejemplo.

en cuestion mecanica:

traccion, torque y movilidad.

en cuastion electronica, necesitas un sensor que te diga la posicion dentro de la arena  en este caso solo necesitas saber si estas dentro o en la linea limite,

necesitas un sensor que te indique la posicion del oponente, el mas usado es el ultrasonico.

necesitas una etapa de potencia tipo puente H para los motores.

y te decia sobre los microcontroladores, por que sera mas facil interpretar la información que si usas pura electronica analogica.

Exito y aqui estamos para lo que se te complique.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 6, 2008)

No encuentras diagrama por la sencilla razon de que lo divertido es precisamente armarlo y que el contrincante no se entere de que le pusiste para que le puedas ganar... son cuestiones tanto de ubicacion de sensores y de inteligencia en la programacion para decidir cuando ir hacia adelante y cuando hacia atras... cuando atacar al oponente por un lado y cuando intentar voltearlo para sacarlo mas facilmente de la arena, ademas de equilibrar el peso y poner mas grados de libertad que te permitan hacer movimientos rapidos que el contrario no se espere de ninguna manera

Pero en cuestiones generales todos tienen lo siguiente

-sensores de cercania
-motores reversibles
-sistema de engranajes para darle mejor torque 
-peso extra para que el contrario no te saque tan facilmente
-sensores de pista para saber cuando estas en la orilla del ring
-comunicacion RF para poder mandarle ordenes inalambricas al robot
-acelerometros para saber si alguien lo esta empujando y en que direccion

El resto es a la imaginacion...


----------



## soschorni (Dic 7, 2008)

que buenas ideas, pero es mucho para un chico que recién empieza con este tema, es por ello que realice este simple esquema de un robot zumo, pero quiero su opinión. Me zarpe un poco con el tema de la electrónica analógica, pero es la que se usar. El único problema es la intensidad, 2,8 amperes! Me parece mucho, o no?
Me pueden modificar algo para menor amperaje, también si es posible, me pueden agregar algunas resistencias por que mucho del tema de resistores no entiendo y nombrar que transistores relays y diodos me recomiendan
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 8, 2008)

No veo posibles cortos... el problema pueden ser los motores... .son muy grandes?


----------



## soschorni (Dic 9, 2008)

no, todabia no compre nada, pero en el simulador ya me manda mucho amperaje. Y estoy en duda si hacerlo o no..


----------



## ciri (Dic 9, 2008)

lo querés hacer para algún lugar en especial?

porque si tenés pensado presentarte, al algún torneo, en la gran mayoría, tienen algunos requisitos..

como por ejemplo:
No pesar mas de 3000grs.
Entrar en un cuadrado de 200mmx200mm y cualquier altura.


----------



## soschorni (Dic 9, 2008)

no busco nada, es para empezar con el tema tan facinante que es la robotica. Y que en el transcurso do toda mi carrera (secundaria-universitaria) lo voy a ir mejorando y quien te dice, por hay puedo llegar a algun torneo. Donde se organizan?


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 9, 2008)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> no, todabia no compre nada, pero en el simulador ya me manda mucho amperaje. Y estoy en duda si hacerlo o no..



Posiblemente es por la cantidad de bobinas que tienes en el circuito... la verdad lo veo muy complejo para solo mover 2 motores... no seria mas simple hacer un puente H con transistores?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/puente-h-3851/


----------



## ciri (Dic 10, 2008)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> no busco nada, es para empezar con el tema tan facinante que es la robotica. Y que en el transcurso do toda mi carrera (secundaria-universitaria) lo voy a ir mejorando y quien te dice, por hay puedo llegar a algun torneo. Donde se organizan?



La regional de bahía blanca de la UTN, lo hace todos los años para lo que tengo entendido.. 

http://www.frbb.utn.edu.ar/robotica/


----------



## soschorni (Dic 10, 2008)

pense en un puente H pero este sistema tiene mucho mejor funcionamiento y encima no sabia como hacer lo que queria con transistores. ak dejo el archimo de limewire para q vean su funcionamiento


----------



## sfiro (Dic 26, 2008)

en sierta parte estan bien hablando de la corriente que consuma pero yo estaria un poco mas preucupado por los sensores de detecion del contrincante...
por que yo para hacer un sumo fuerte y habil lo haria con motores eleva vidrios son muy fuertes y unos reles que lo activen; su corriente es alta pero si utilza una fuente para los moteres y transistores y otra para el control del pic no creo que tenga un mayor problema en si la bateria que utilize supongo debe ser recargable y de un buen amperaje 

yo lo digo por que hace poco estuve en una competencia de seguidores de linea y robots sumo y el mayor problema casi siempre no es lo electronico sino la parte mecanica 

y ya utilizar una estrategia cono una palanca que lo saque del circulo 
no se en si para los reles de 12 volt y los motores  es necesario una bateria 
ah otra cosa yo utilize unos optoacopladores para pasar los cinco volt que me da el micro a los 12 volt que me pedian los motores 

las targetas fueron 
sensores cny70 
una de transistores para engatillar un 1 al micro o podria ser un amplificador operacional
un 74ls14 smit triller 
el microcontrolador 
los optoacopladores 
los reles
los motores 
y targeta de deteccion al oponente es muy utilizada con sensores ultrasonicos


----------



## sandman (Jun 29, 2009)

El tema del robot sumo es bastante complejo...

El circuito que tengo es ganador de varios años por lo que anda de maravilla y en cuanto a lo que es mecanica te diria que el 90% del robot es.

El puente H no utiliza rele sino transistores y la placa central funciona con dos microcontroladores.

Cualquier duda que tengas avisame por mensaje privado que capaz que te puedo ayudar a pesar de que sea estudiante

Pd: Los sensores no son los CNY 70 sino los TCRT 1000 que andan de maravilla.


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Que tal soschorni te paso un link que te muestra paso a paso como armar un robot sumo basico..!

http://www.roboticapy.com/sumo1.asp


----------



## saiwor (Jul 13, 2009)

hola
aunque no se programar pic,,, mi comentario es lo siguiente: yo haria un sumo que razone, es decir que al oponente lo estudia ¿a que ditancia?,etc....
El sumo que sea veloz y que tenga fuerza para derivar a su oponente.
Creo que los motores deben de los taladros o destornilladores de 12V... eso si que tiene fuerza.


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Que tal saiwor antes que nada que tal te fue con el tema del aeromodelismo.?
bueno si quieres lograr eso unicamente tendrias que trabajar con pic, y si queres potencia en los motores vas a necesitar un circuito que se llama puente H que sirve para dar polaridad y potencia a los motores DC.. Para que le estudie al otro oponente vas a necesitar sensores que pueden ser ir o ultrasonico..


----------



## saiwor (Jul 13, 2009)

En aereomodelismo me fue mal, no volo me parece mucho peso... otro avion hare pruebas con otros motores.

Del sumo pensaba hacer sin pic jaaa jaaa


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 14, 2009)

ahh ya entiendo la verdad es algo dificil lo del aeromodelismo...

Y lo del sumo pues me parece bien tambien trabajar sin pic, pero con el pic te ahorras mas tiempo en terminarlo, y queda bien al adaptar los sensores y demas cosas y es muy sensillo programar pic..
si te interesa programarlos te paso un link en donde lo programas en basic..! muy sensillo..!


----------



## soerok (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola sebaclon2, disculpen que me meta pero ami me interesa ese link  espero que lo pases jeje 
Porque me interesa aprender un poco de programacion de PIC porque no tengo ni idea jeje
Saludos amigo


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 14, 2009)

ok soerok no hay problem..!

bueno antes que nada pasate por este link para saver bien lo que es un pic 
http://www.roboticapy.com/pic.asp

luego en este que te indica como programarlos en basic 
http://www.neoteo.com/tutorial-programacion-de-microcontroladores.neo

al terminar de leerlo para pasar a la siguiente pagina pon en el buscador de google "" TUTORIAL: Programación de microcontroladores - Entrega 2 "" si te fijas ya es la entrega 2 luego ponlo en 3 y asi sucesivamente..!

bueno suerte amigo y que te valla bien en la programaciones de micro-controladores pic's


----------



## soerok (Jul 14, 2009)

Gracias Amigo muy buena tu ayuda,
Espero pronto saber mas sobre este tema Que a decir verdad no tengo ni la menor idea como hacerlo jeje Pero bueno con tu ayuda ya voy a ir bien encaminado a este tema de los microcontroladores jeje gracias otra ves amigo 
Saludos...


----------



## Don Barredora (Jul 14, 2009)

Te recomiendo que veas la seccion de *Microcontroladores y sistemas embebidos*

Ahi hay mucha información sobre PICs como tambien varios tutoriales como por ejemplo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/asm-desde-0-asm-desde-cero-16898/

Saludos!


----------



## soerok (Jul 15, 2009)

Gracias Pablo, excelente tu ayuda le voy a dar una buena leida a todos los links. Saludos amigo!


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 15, 2009)

dale soerok..!
ahh una cosa que programar en lenguaje basic es mas sencillo que programarlo en assembler..!
peero estaria bueno tambien aserlo en assembler...


----------



## soschorni (Jul 23, 2009)

que programa se usa para el lenguaje basic?


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 23, 2009)

pues puedes usar el  Pic simulator ide


----------



## gajobar (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola. Soy Gabriel de Córdoba, Argentina.

Hace varios años que esty con los robots SUMO y este año he contruido mi primer robot MicroSUMO. Todo lo he realizado con los microservos de 9gr, baterías de MP3s y componentes SMD. Cualquier cosa que necesites, avisame.

Ah, me olvidaba. La razón por la cual he relizado el robot, es porque en agosto del 2010, realizaremos un megaevento de robótica. En él tendremos categorías como la SUMO normal, la MicroSUMO, velocistas (seguidores de línea) y exploradores (tanto en ruedas y orugas, como con patas).

Saludos y espero tu contacto. Gabriel


----------



## X_Xime (Dic 28, 2009)

hola Gabriel, estoy haciendo un robot sumo y tengo un problema con el acondicionamiento de los sensores ultrasonicos, si podrias indicarme como realizar el acondicionamiento te lo agradeceria


----------



## Dario (Dic 28, 2009)

gajobar dijo:


> Hola. Soy Gabriel de Córdoba, Argentina.
> 
> Ah, me olvidaba. La razón por la cual he relizado el robot, es porque en agosto del 2010, realizaremos un megaevento de robótica. En él tendremos categorías como la SUMO normal, la MicroSUMO, velocistas (seguidores de línea) y exploradores (tanto en ruedas y orugas, como con patas).
> 
> Saludos y espero tu contacto. Gabriel


 
hola gabriel soy dario y tambien soy de cordoba capital. me gustaria saber en donde va a ser el megaevento de robótica para ir a curiosear un poco y talvez porque no, llevar uno de mis robots a competir jejeje.
saludosss.


----------



## german_chimy (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola, bueno en cuanto a los robot sumo, diria que experencia ya gane, todo un año trabajando con el mismo como proyecto, participando en competencias como en Paraná entre rios en al UTN, en BS AS, la Salle Florida. y buenos resultados, no los mejores pero si muy buenos... A pesar que no puede llegar a bsas, con mi nuevo robot (el cual mataba a los anteriores).... eso que con lso anteriores, logramos un 4 puesto en paraná, un 6to puesto en la salle, y primer puesto en las esculeas del interior en al salle =), alto osciloscopio nos ganamos =) jajaj....

Bueno en cuanto a su cosntrucción, lo ideal es programar micro controladores, con un simple 16f84 basta, en cuanto a sensores, podemos emplear unos sensores de ultrasonido (no muy facil de conseguir),o si bien unos simple infrarojos, con todas sus desventajas y tambien sus ventajas... como su bajo costo... y en cuanto a los sensores de lineas, vienen unos encapsulados,con emisor y receptor el modelo sino me quivoco es CYN70, sino puede hacerce uno casero con un emisor, un receptor infrarojo, y un simple comparador con operacional.
En cuanto a los motores, recomiendo comprar motorreductores, que trabajen en 12 volt, es lo que la gran mayoria compra, anda al rededor de $75 c/u, y pueden comprarlos a medida, con mayor o menor velocidad y fuerza...
La mecanica, va en la capacidad de cada uno y la disposisión de herramientas y materiales. pero algo a no dejar pasar, es una buenas ruedas, transmición y muy buena rampa =)...
Y algo fundamental la programacíon, la inteligencia con al cual responda el robot, es algo importante...
Cualquier consulta envien un msj o algo... Cuando pueda respondere... 
saludos
German Vera, Técnico en electrónica =)


----------



## irati (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hola,

Agradeceria bastante si alguien de estos mundos que no son mis dominios me pudiera poner un programa de mplab en C hecho del sensor de obstaculos MSE-S135.

Gracias es muy importante.*


----------



## nikko (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola a todos

estoy haciendo un robot sumo con un grupo de amigos en el colegio, y tenemos vastantes dudas, jaja. quisiera saber de cuantas RPM temdrian que ser los motores (voy a colocar 4 de 24v)

gracias


----------



## gadr (Abr 19, 2012)

soschorni dijo:


> pense en un puente H pero este sistema tiene mucho mejor funcionamiento y encima no sabia como hacer lo que queria con transistores. ak dejo el archimo de limewire para q vean su funcionamiento



mira la tension que llegan a los motores no superan el orden de 1V y ademas te esta consumiendo 1,16 Ampere osea una bestialidad y volviendo al tema de los voltajes es muy poco para un motor y mas aún el que vas a querer utilizar para el robot sumo


----------

